# Kurt 8" Vise Swap



## boldham (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm a newbie (this will be apparent upon further reading). I bought a used Kurt D80 8" vise thinking why wouldn't I want more capacity. OMG, this thing is massive. I now realize I probably need a 4" vise for my benchtop mill (Rusnok style). Anyone have any suggestions for trading down! I'm hoping I can trade for a similar quality, but more reasonably sized, vise. I suspect shipping would not be an option as it weighs over 150 lbs and I have several sets of jaws probably bringing shipping weight up to nearly 200 lbs. Any ideas welcome. Thanks, Brendan


----------



## cathead (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes, they are pretty big and heavy.  I have an 8 inch Kurt that has the rotary base on it and I use an overhead chain fall hoist to lift it. 
If I didn't already have one I would be interested.  Someone out there will want it for sure.  Maybe Craig's list or EBay would work for you.
I bought mine on EBay and had it truck shipped to Minnesota.  Good luck Brendan.

Welcome to HM!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow, that is a BIG mistake! I hope you didn't buy it new. 

Most practical is to try to sell it locally, CL, FB Marketplace. They can be very handy to have for a full-size vertical mill, but are so unwieldy (and expensive) that demand is limited. Your most likely market is in the industry, few hobbyists will need one that large. If you're willing to part with it for the price of a D40 you will probably find a taker.

Some lessons are more expensive than others.
Good luck.


----------



## boldham (Apr 10, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Wow, that is a BIG mistake! I hope you didn't buy it new.
> 
> Most practical is to try to sell it locally, CL, FB Marketplace. They can be very handy to have for a full-size vertical mill, but are so unwieldy (and expensive) that demand is limited. Your most likely market is in the industry, few hobbyists will need one that large. If you're willing to part with it for the price of a D40 you will probably find a taker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice. I bought it used and got a good deal (especially when compared to the cost of a new one. OMG!). My hoarder instinct tells me to keep it because it is so cool but my (less influential) practical instinct tells me I'll never have a use for something this big. Cheers!


----------



## boldham (Apr 10, 2021)

cathead said:


> Yes, they are pretty big and heavy.  I have an 8 inch Kurt that has the rotary base on it and I use an overhead chain fall hoist to lift it.
> If I didn't already have one I would be interested.  Someone out there will want it for sure.  Maybe Craig's list or EBay would work for you.
> I bought mine on EBay and had it truck shipped to Minnesota.  Good luck Brendan.
> 
> Welcome to HM!


Thanks!


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 10, 2021)

Buy a bigger mill  

John


----------



## boldham (Apr 10, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Buy a bigger mill
> 
> John


Ha! You should see my garage! Either way, I'll suggest it to the wife. When I bought my current one, she asked what I was going to make with it and I struggled to come up with an answer!


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 10, 2021)

Moving a 9000 lb mill into place
					

I've gotten a few requests for pictures of moving machines, so here you go - pictures are thumbnails so you should be able to click them open for a full size picture.  I needed to move this mill four feet and turn it 90 degrees.   Mill: 9000lb Kearney and Trecker 3K vertical.  Tools at hand...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## darkzero (Apr 10, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> View attachment 362192
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the pic with the lady in the background with her hand on her head, "OMG, wth did this crazy guy bring home this time!"


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 10, 2021)

boldham said:


> Ha! You should see my garage! Either way, I'll suggest it to the wife. When I bought my current one, she asked what I was going to make with it and I struggled to come up with an answer!


my response is "Stuff, you know, things..."
She's figured out that means tools to make tools....


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 10, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Buy a bigger mill
> 
> John


I like the way you think !


----------



## boldham (Apr 10, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Moving a 9000 lb mill into place
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few requests for pictures of moving machines, so here you go - pictures are thumbnails so you should be able to click them open for a full size picture.  I needed to move this mill four feet and turn it 90 degrees.   Mill: 9000lb Kearney and Trecker 3K vertical.  Tools at hand...
> ...


Holy moly, that thing is amazing. That'd make the 8 inch vise look small 
What do you with it? make watch parts?


----------



## vocatexas (Apr 10, 2021)

Just curious...if you'd like, PM me with a price. Does anybody know if UPS will ship something that heavy or would it have to be truck freight. Too bad it won't fit into a USPS flat-rate box!


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 11, 2021)

I’ve heard Fastenal has reasonable shipping,


----------



## vocatexas (Apr 11, 2021)

I think I'll check with them tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## 682bear (Apr 11, 2021)

I have shipped with Fastenal before... I had a 600 lb South Bend shaper shipped from Massachusetts to Georgia for @ $125...

They are very reasonable...

-Bear


----------



## boldham (Apr 12, 2021)

vocatexas said:


> I think I'll check with them tomorrow. Thanks!


Funny, I was going to remove the jaws to see if it would make shipping easier, but I don't have an allen wrench that big! It currently sits in the back of my wife's car as I don't want to destroy my back lifting without help. Every once in a while I go out and look and giggle at the size.


----------



## boldham (Apr 12, 2021)

vocatexas said:


> I think I'll check with them tomorrow. Thanks!


Let me know when you find out. Cheers, Brendan


----------

